# 210gal monster tank & 80gal planted



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is my new 220gal. i'm running 2 FX5's, 2 250w elite heaters, industrial air pump,4 coralife lights 2-deluxe 2-plain, and a 1080gph powerhead. the peacock bass, silver arowana, clownknife i raised from fry. i have one large catfish i got a year ago.. not to sure what he is exactly. i also have a jack Dempsey, jaguar and red devil ciclid all of pretty good size and 3 tiger oscars and a wild alligator gar and 2 common plecos and i like to use 'and'


































































this is my other side project a planted 80gal, has a bunch of random ciclid's at the moment(jewels, convicts, 6 tango ones my old fish gave birth too, one nice jaguar fry, and a snakehead. there 2 king lion plecos in the mix too


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tanks & fish! thanks for sharing


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like its a walking catfish


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool set ups..
is a clarius cat.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

i believe it is a clarius as well..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great tank, great fish!!!


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Great looking fish and tank kept up the great work.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice monsters!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ya nice monsters , cant see them getting along now , or for much longer ..gl [email protected]!


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

The bottom pictures. Do you have java moss in this tank? I'm surprised the fish you have don't eat it. Very cool set up. That's a lot of water.


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

they actually all get along very well, except at feeding the jaguar becomes aggressive.


----------

